# Play date with Lola



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow, Lola and Lucy (a red mini poodle we met today.)


Jake and Lucy


Lola and Jake





Get that stick


my girl is still the most beautiful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow is an absolute beauty... Your play date looks so much fun and some fantastic pictures Donna, great shots xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh wow i absolutely love these pics!! looks like they were having loads of fun,your dogs are just gorgeous!!! xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like they all had fun, I was going to ask how jake was doing?? a he looks like he's doing just fine!
..... And willow - just simply stunning, she is so red with fab white bits!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Looks like they all had fun, I was going to ask how jake was doing?? a he looks like he's doing just fine!
> ..... And willow - just simply stunning, she is so red with fab white bits!! X


500$ later he is back to himself 
His scratching is at a minimum. Someone on here I think it was Karen, suggested coconut oil. We are mixing that in both of their food. I also think whatever was bothering him allergy-wise is passing. Must be seasonal. ray: tho I still want him tested his vet appointment was postponed til Friday due to his tummy issues.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great play date!! Fab!

Glad Jake is doing better too. What a relief. 

Willow looks gorgeous in that last photo!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> 500$ later he is back to himself
> His scratching is at a minimum. Someone on here I think it was Karen, suggested coconut oil. We are mixing that in both of their food. I also think whatever was bothering him allergy-wise is passing. Must be seasonal. ray: tho I still want him tested his vet appointment was postponed til Friday due to his tummy issues.



Worth every dollar to see an improvement I guess?
So glad to hear he is getting better 
Fingers crossed the coconut oil does the trick -, and his allergy passes - never to return! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Worth every dollar to see an improvement I guess?
> So glad to hear he is getting better
> Fingers crossed the coconut oil does the trick -, and his allergy passes - never to return! X


I have read quite a bit about it and it seems to have many benefits for dog and human alike. My gf was over last night and she saw it on the counter. She told me she has been cooking with it for ages.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have read quite a bit about it and it seems to have many benefits for dog and human alike. My gf was over last night and she saw it on the counter. She told me she has been cooking with it for ages.


That's good, it's obviously been tried and tested - I think the only time I've used coconut oil is in sun lotion! 
I shall have to look into it.....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I have read quite a bit about it and it seems to have many benefits for dog and human alike. My gf was over last night and she saw it on the counter. She told me she has been cooking with it for ages.


I've been cooking with it since January and using it for moisturiser and weekly hair masks. Lola has also had the odd spoonful too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I've been cooking with it since January and using it for moisturiser and weekly hair masks. Lola has also had the odd spoonful too


I read an article that said you can melt it down and mix it with warm water to use on them after a bath.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just warm it in my hands and use it as moisturiser.. Oh and it makes good massage oil


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I just warm it in my hands and use it as moisturiser.. Oh and it makes good massage oil


Kinky....... The possibilities are endless! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's lovely stuff!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Willow is an absolute beauty... Your play date looks so much fun and some fantastic pictures Donna, great shots xx


You took the words out of my mouth! Always love to see the beautiful Willow (and Jake too of course!) and your fab action shots....go cockapoo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> You took the words out of my mouth! Always love to see the beautiful Willow (and Jake too of course!) and your fab action shots....go cockapoo!


Thanks!! We had so much fun. My poos are my life.(can you tell I am already feeling empty nest and my baby is only a freshman this year?)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Really glad Jake is feeling better too Donna.  will have to look into this coconut oil methinks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Really glad Jake is feeling better too Donna.  will have to look into this coconut oil methinks!


If nothing else, it makes him devour his food and lick the bowl for at least three minutes after it is empty.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Massage massage massage


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Know nothing about coconut oil, but I do know that Donna's photos are always fabulous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks!! We had so much fun. My poos are my life.(can you tell I am already feeling empty nest and my baby is only a freshman this year?)


You need another poo Donna! One out - one in! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

http://dogingtonpost.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/#.UiJekj-kPtg

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> You need another poo Donna! One out - one in! X


ahaha he won't be out for four more years. Freshman in HS, but he is just at that age where you never see him. You really start to feel it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> http://dogingtonpost.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/#.UiJekj-kPtg
> 
> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


Exactly the reasons I started using it myself!! I lost 2.5 stone!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope the coconut oil has the desired effect, great benefits all round....I liove Dogs Naturally ...they have some really great pieces regarding natural remedies for all things doggy, raw feeding, vaccinations etc... And that's what we all want the bet for our dogs x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Such Gorgeous photos....Willow is truly stunning 

They all look to be having the best time 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I LOVE your pictures as you always capture the joy the dogs are feeling, love the last one of Willow she seems to have a slightly wild look in her eyes like she is just off to do something really crazy!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I LOVE your pictures as you always capture the joy the dogs are feeling, love the last one of Willow she seems to have a slightly wild look in her eyes like she is just off to do something really crazy!!


Which pretty much sums her up all the time 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

